# Pictures of a Texas Cichlid



## mikcamjon (May 20, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of a Texas Cichlid that I have in my 150 gallon.








































If you look really careful you can see a Jaguar to the left of the Texas.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

very beautiful specimen eventhough i m not a big fan of them


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Really nice fish what size is he


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Had a small one years ago. Yours is a nice looking fish. How big is he and what else do you have in the tank with him?


----------



## mikcamjon (May 20, 2008)

Bachachi said:


> Had a small one years ago. Yours is a nice looking fish. How big is he and what else do you have in the tank with him?


The Texas is about 7" I would guess. Also, in the tank is 4 Convicts, 2 Midas, 2 Jack Dempsey, 1 Jaguar, and 4 Giant Danios. Here is a picture of the entire tank:







.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

wow awesome fish man looks like a JD i had once with all those spots love how he looks really sharp looking guy.. five thumbs up! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! Nice looking tank and stand. :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful Tex, and I really like your tank scaping as well! 8) 
BV


----------

